# Solid-state amp choice!



## HellsBells666 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi folks,


I’m about to buy the new combo amp. Since I can’t afford tube amp at the moment, I’m forced to consider some other options. I play many styles, from old-school thrash metal, hard rock, to blues/jazz and alternative rock.
I was searching a lot, looking for all kinds and types of amps and brands, and I sticked with these three models, based on their characteristics and reviews, two of them hybrid, one pure solid-state.


*Laney LV200*
Power RMS: 65 Watts
Inputs: 1x Jack
Channels: 3 (Clean, Drive 1 and Drive 2)
Equalization: Independent Bass, Mid, and Treble for Clean and Drive
Bright Switch: Yes (Clean Channel)
Reverb: Yes, with independent level controls for Clean and Drive
Footswitch: Custom 3-Way (Included)
Speaker connections: 1x Jack (8 Ohms)
FX Loop(s): Yes
Drivers: 1x12" Celestion Super 65
Scoop Switch: 2 (Drive 1 & Drive 2)
Tube Fusion Technology: ECC83 Preamp Valve
Headphone Socket: Yes
*Price: 260EUR*


*Peavey Bandit 112*
80 Watts RMS into 8 Ohms
100 Watts RMS into 4 Ohms (w/external speaker)
12 in. Blue Marvel speaker
High and Low Gain inputs
TransTube tube emulation circuitry
Footswitchable Clean and Lead channels
3 band passive EQ on each channel
3 position EQ/Gain Voicing switch on each channel
Reverb with level control
Footswitchable Boost with level control (footswitch optional).
*Price: 350 EUR*


*Roland CUBE-60*
60-watt output, compact 12" speaker design
9 COSM guitar amp models, including JC, British Combo, and R-Fire
New Dyna Amp feature enables smooth and expressive tone transitions based on picking dynamics
6 classic built-in effects, including Chorus, Flanger, Phaser, Tremolo, and independent Delay/Reverb
Recording/Phones output, Line out, Tuner out, and Ext Speaker out
Channel switching, delay/reverb, and effect on/off control via optional footswitch
*Price: 330EUR*




Btw. I saw some guy selling used ’88. *Laney Linebacker 50W* Reverb, so I’m considering that too:
Laney Linebacker 50W Reverb
Made in England
Year of production: 1988. 
Solid-state amp
Accutronix reverb
Celestion 10-50 speaker
Master: Presence, Reverb, Master volume.
Two channels
Channel A : Master A (volume) , Treble, Middle, Bass Pull Boost, Gain Pull Boost. 
Channel B: Master B (volume), Treble, Middle, Bass, Gain
Input: Footswitch, Channel A, Channel mix, Channel B (footswitch not included).
Rear panel: FX Loop , D. I. , Speaker, Headphones.
*Price: 170 EUR
*
If anyone has some better option in that price range in mind, please share it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Consider some in the Fender lineup. The Super Champ XD (Hybrid) is tube powered (15 w) with digital modeling. Nice amp!
Also the new Mustang Series are pretty impressive for SS.
Pricing is competitive with what you've listed.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The Roland CUBE line is quite impressive for the money.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i like my vox AD50...its a good amp with some great soundscapes...they can be had cheap now...


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

For a solid state amp I like the sound of the Roland cubes and especially the old Blues Cube models they used to make. Pretty decent sounding solid state amps.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

The Roland cube's a pretty impressive little amp, the amp models are good, and the effects are decent too. The same can be said for the Vox AD50. The Peavey is a tried, true and rock solid reliable piece of gear. Nothing fancy just a straight solid state amp that's been around forever and does what it's supposed to to. It would also be a good choice, and incidentally, they are freakin' LOUD! Ican't comment on the Laney, as I have zero exp with them. Good luck.


----------



## RipperSB (Nov 8, 2011)

Marshall MG series... I've got the MG30FX - 4 Channels... Clean, Crunch, OD1 & OD2... Reverb + 4 Effects... MP3/Line IN... Headphone OUT.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When in doubt--go with Roland...
That's my advice for solid state.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

seriously if you can't find a tube amp on your budget you are not looking hard enough 

solid state amps remind me of the famous saying

"that which is not worth doing, is not worth doing well" 

p


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I always thought if something was worth doing, it was worth doing well. Obviously the former is more apt in describing solid state amplification, or is it abomination? Totally agreed here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The larger Roland Cubes are great, the smaller ones suffer from smaller speakers. I had a solid state Laney for years and it was pretty good for the money. Also consider the Traynor DG series.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Either Roland cube or the Bandit would be excellent amps. Pretty much bullet proof and they wont cost an arm and a leg.I have own several of both amps and can vouch for them as being built like a tank.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to the solid state side. The grumpy old men will always clutch their tube amps, and curse technology, but then they are just emulating their dads when they cursed the new Rock n Roll...........


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RipperSB said:


> Marshall MG series... I've got the MG30FX - 4 Channels... Clean, Crunch, OD1 & OD2... Reverb + 4 Effects... MP3/Line IN... Headphone OUT.


I owned the MG250DFX - I wouldn't really include it with the other amps you're looking at, as it wasn't very versatile and didn't sound as good.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

some transistor amps can be ok. the thing to remember is not to drive them with the gain wide open (gain junkies!) the more gain you add to a transistor amp the less you "hear" what's going on. less is more with these guys, besides, you'll become a better player with less gain, you won't be able to hide behind the fuzz....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Welcome to the solid state side. The grumpy old men will always clutch their tube amps, and curse technology, but then they are just emulating their dads when they cursed the new Rock n Roll...........


Do I dare tell a Super Moderator to "Give me (us) a break, will ya" ?

Take all the tube amps off the market today and see how many "grumpy" young people you would also have. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I dig my Johnson amps. I also have the tube powered as well


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ + 1 on the Johnson. I've got a JT50, and it sounds really good for a solid state modeler. They're hard to come by though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Petey D said:


> ^ + 1 on the Johnson. I've got a JT50, and it sounds really good for a solid state modeler. They're hard to come by though.


I think they do. I have the JT50 and the JM60


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If I'm going SS, it's probably Peavey and maybe Tech 21.

Which reminds me, Tech 21 trademark 30 or 60!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have and old Roland JC-77, the JC-120's little brother. Sounds great clean and loves pedals plus it's built like a tank!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Budda said:


> If I'm going SS, it's probably Peavey and maybe Tech 21.
> 
> Which reminds me, Tech 21 trademark 30 or 60!


...the tech 21 trademark 60 is amazing!


----------



## reccon (Jan 6, 2011)

*Tech 21 Trademark 60*

I have 2 of these & they are the tubiest sounding solid state amps I've ever heard. Very simple controls, great flesibility & Sansamp circuitry for recording.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

agreed on the trademark 60.... they got it going on......! Back in the day I had a mike Mathew's dirt road special. That thing sounded great! With built in small stone and 25w celestion. I should have kept that one....


----------



## reccon (Jan 6, 2011)

I have 2 Tech 21 Trademark 60s and love them. They are the tubiest sounding solid state amps I have ever heard with simple controls, great flexibility & Sansamp output circuitry for recording. Don't settle for somebody else's presets, find your own sound.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

reccon said:


> They are the tubiest sounding solid state amps I have ever heard


Kind of says it all doesn't it?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

20 years ago I engaged in this debate ... the solid state amps touted then as "almost as good as"... have all been relegated to the scrap heap 

and revealed to sound embarassingly aweful 

the tube amps you could have bought for the same price are still being used ... calling the tubefans grumpy old men simply shows that there is no 

argument to support solid state amps in anything other than the student/beginner category .... 

even the jc120 adherants of the 80's and 90's now appear onstage with twins ac30's and boogies 

even the reliability "argument" holds no water, as the failure rate for solid state amps is as high as tube amps once you realize 

tubes are consumables like guitar strings 

back then I was called a PURIST ... but I actually had foresight ... as these days everyone who can solder and fabricate 

a wooden box has started an amp company making ... obsolete tube amp designs ... and all the old brands are being resurected 

there is no reason for 30's era technology to still be the cornerstone of guitar tone unless it is substantially better !! 

give me a budget of $300 and I will find a gigable tube combo for sale and have it sounding better than any new solid state amp, budget unlimited 

anyone remember the original line6 ax2-12... and before you argue that line6 is a sucessful amp company 

they are only sucessfull in the childrens & student market or under $200 category 


p


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bb king doesn't seem to mind using solid state amps.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> bb king doesn't seem to mind using solid state amps.


I think people would be surprised with who is using solid state. Especially when you factor in that everyone plays through a solid state PA system. I think they are for beginners, right?.............


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

@ Parkhead, While I agree that tube tone is better than solid state, I have serious doubts about finding a quality gigging tube combo for $300, I scour the classifieds on a daily basis and I have yet to find anything like that, if I had, I'd own it. Post up some links to these budget minded gig worthy tube amps.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i bought my vht for $400. 12 celestion greenback, all tube, point to point. it had just had a set of tubes put in it. 
good deals are out there if your patient, and diligent.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Like this one?

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy...s-Fender-Super-Reverb-1963-W0QQAdIdZ349172145


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Fader said:


> Like this one?
> 
> http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy...s-Fender-Super-Reverb-1963-W0QQAdIdZ349172145


That sounds too good to be true.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fader said:


> Like this one?
> 
> http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy...s-Fender-Super-Reverb-1963-W0QQAdIdZ349172145


I am missing something on that amp? Like a 4x10 configuration?


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

That Super Reverb on kijiji sounds WAAAAAY too good to be true. I'm suspicious.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Petey D said:


> @ Parkhead, While I agree that tube tone is better than solid state, I have serious doubts about finding a quality gigging tube combo for $300, I scour the classifieds on a daily basis and I have yet to find anything like that, if I had, I'd own it. Post up some links to these budget minded gig worthy tube amps.


The OP's budget seems to be €350, no problem finding a quality gigging tube amp at that price.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Petey D said:


> @ Parkhead, While I agree that tube tone is better than solid state, I have serious doubts about finding a quality gigging tube combo for $300, I scour the classifieds on a daily basis and I have yet to find anything like that, if I had, I'd own it. Post up some links to these budget minded gig worthy tube amps.


challenge accepted 

I know for a fact this one was $300 just a couple of months ago 
expenses were new jjel84's and a used $50 celestion 65 round out the expenditures 


http://youtu.be/xXO_B2b9h5A


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ You sell it or buy it?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> bb king doesn't seem to mind using solid state amps.


you know he's been using twins again for quite a while now, right ?


p


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like my G-DEC....just saying...it is a viable option.


----------

